
Disrupt Music (Again) and Fashion Industries Through Technology - mftla
The disruption will use technology to put artists on top and technology at the bottom.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a partner preferable in the Los Angeles area with music and&#x2F;or fashion industry experience.
======
mftla
Artists and customers at the top.

